# Do You Have A Passport?



## Lon (May 3, 2018)

I dug out my well worn passport this morning and started reminiscing and then it hit me. I WON'T EVER BE USING IT AGAIN at this stage of my life. The last use was 2012 Portugal, Spain,Italy


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

Got my 4th one in '16, which I'm sure will be my last one.  Hope to use it a few more times.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2018)

*I just have the enhanced passport attached to my driver's license.  Just gets me into Canada and Mexico.  I have actually not used it yet, but can still see me going into Canada, as I am just a couple hours from the border.*


----------



## CeeCee (May 3, 2018)

Ive had a few, my current one expires in 2023....think I got it in 2013.

In 5 years I'll be 72 so may still get one more ...who knows!


----------



## helenbacque (May 3, 2018)

I do, but sorry to say it won't be used again.  Last used for trip to Scotland.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2018)

Yes I have one..and it's used at least twice a year... 

Lon , I know you've travelled a lot in your life, and lived outside the USA as well , does  the realisation you'll never travel to another country again  sadden you?...also you too Helenbaque?...I'm pleased your last trip was to my home country, I hope you had a good time..


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 3, 2018)

Wife and I got our first one in 2008, before going on a 4-day Bahama Cruise. After that, we put them in our bank Safety Deposit Box. Took both of them out early this year and found out they would expire in May. It would cost us $110 each and we did renew both. We don't plan on any foreign travel, but I did find out that's it a good idea to renew, because a Passport can be used as ID if DL is lost and a person has no other ID with a picture on it.


----------



## Falcon (May 3, 2018)

Yes, I have one.  Only used it once but hope to use it some more in the near future.


----------



## Camper6 (May 3, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I just have the enhanced passport attached to my driver's license.  Just gets me into Canada and Mexico.  I have actually not used it yet, but can still see me going into Canada, as I am just a couple hours from the border.*



You can use the enhanced in Canada to get across the U.S. border, but you cannot use it to get on a plane. You need a passport for a plane.

However, I also am close to the border so I can drive over and then get on a plane (I think).   That's the way I used to do it because it was a lot cheaper to fly from a U.S. destination.


----------



## jujube (May 3, 2018)

I've had an active passport since I was 17.  My fondest dream is to still need one at 90.

My daughter had her first one at 2 months.  I still have it and just looked at it the other day.  She's asleep with her mouth wide open and I'm holding her head up so you can see the tips of my fingers around the outside of her head.  She looks like an alien slug-baby and I don't mean an alien from Mexico.  Her name on the passport is "Infant Girl ______" as she didn't have a birth certificate yet in time to get the passport with it.  I wanted to go back to the US for a visit and didn't want to wait around for a birth certificate that may or may not show up in the next six months.  Somehow, that passport and a file of assorted paperwork got us into the US and back out again.  By the time we returned to the US for good, she had one with her name on it.  Things were much simpler back then and the local consulate was willing to "cut corners".


----------



## Robusta (May 3, 2018)

Mine has expired.  I also have the enhanced license.  We go to Niagara Falls or Toronto every once in a while.


----------



## needshave (May 3, 2018)

I do, have since '89. Obtained it for business initially, now just for pleasure. Used it last for South America and Mexico, will be using it next for Scotland.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2018)

Nope!

I have an enhanced drivers license that allows me to return to the US by land or sea from Canada, Mexico, and some countries in the Caribbean. I will probably never use it but I thought it might come in handy if I ever decide to take a cruise.  It also allows easier boarding for Domestic flights in the US, easier access to Federal buildings, etc...


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 4, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nope!
> 
> I have an enhanced drivers license that allows me to return to the US by land or sea from Canada, Mexico, and some countries in the Caribbean. I will probably never use it but I thought it might come in handy if I ever decide to take a cruise.  It also allows easier boarding for Domestic flights in the US, easier access to Federal buildings, etc...



Aunt Bea,like you I've never had a passport. My non driver's license is also enhanced,its always with in my wallet. I've never had a problem when I board a plane,use it when I'm at my bank Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2018)

No passport, still haven't seen all of the USA!!


----------



## Manatee (May 10, 2018)

Back in 2004 we were headed to the Canadian Rockies with some friends.  I presented my passport to the Canadian customs man.  He looked at it and told me that I really needed to get a new one.  It had expired 10 years earlier.  He did let us in.
After that I got a passport _card _which is half price, but is only good for road or water travel, no flying.  At that time we lived in Arizona and drove to both Canada and Mexico.
Since we moved back to Florida we have passport books.  We have taken cruises and in the event of a medical problem, we might want to fly home.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2018)

I haven't had one since I was 19.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 31, 2018)

yes, and Hubs, too. I renewed mine because we are going on a cruise, but also because I hope to get to Europe in the next few years.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 2, 2018)

I got a 10 year passport & it's still good for about 8 more years.  I still have all my passports since 1970.  Not sure why?  LOL


----------

